# Female angelfish w/ severe bloat



## Berriesandbuds (Mar 7, 2015)

I got two angels (male and female pair) from a LFS that had them for about a week in a quarantine tank but not treating for anything. They assumed they would die. The female has an enormous belly. No worms coming out and not sure if she is eggbound, have never seen a case of that look like this. She swims completely normal, no listing to one side or trouble staying upright or afloat. The male has a fungal/bacterial infection on his left eye. Eye is normal size and not cloudy with the exception of the afflicted area.
Both angels have been in my quarantine tank for 10 days. HOB filter and sponge filter running for increased oxygen as the temp is at 84 F. No food has been given with the exception of boiled shelled peas, which were refused. Tried soaking the peas in garlic as well. Treated the first 7 days with Pimafix and 9 days with Sulfathiazole. Also on the 5th day started doing daily epsom salt dips on the female, 1 tsp in a gallon container for 20 minutes. No changes in her size and no poop. Day 10 (today) switched to Metronidazole (or Metroplex as it is now changed to). Anything else I should do or try? How can I get the female to eat the peas, and is there anything I should try to feed as ten days is a long time to go without food?

1. Size of tank? 10 gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 0
d. pH, KH and GH? 7.2
e. Test kit? API freshwater kit

3. Temperature? 84 F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Year

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? Just the two angels, in tank 10 days, adult size

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? This is the quarantine tank.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? No live or fake plants, no decor.
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Small amount of gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? No decor

9. a. Filtration? HOB filter and sponge filter
b. Heater? Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Sunset function (low dim light) 4 hours on, 4 off, 5 on.
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No sunlight

11. a. Water change schedule? Every 3 days
b. Volume of water changed? 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water, aged 24 hours
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Every 3 days

12. Foods? None
How often are they fed? NA

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Female bloated, male infection on eye
b. Appearance of poop? None
c. Appearance of gills? Normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used? Pimafix, Sulfathiazole, Metronidazole


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

There are many reasons for a bloated angelfish: constipation, hexamita, worms, bacterial infection, egg bound, tumors.
Because the other angel has the eye problem, I would consider the bacterial infection to be more likely. You already treated her with Epson salt with no result, so its not constipation. With hex, there is some bloating at the beginning, after that, the fish is losing weight. Metronidazole might help especially is the fish is eating. I know that high temp is recommended but I would actually lower it because of suspected bacterial infection. Pimafix is a mild antifungal/antibacterial. I would try oxytetracycline or kanamycin. For the worms (nematodes, usually)- Levamisole works best. Tumors or egg-bound? I don't know...


----------



## Berriesandbuds (Mar 7, 2015)

*Forgot pictures!*

First several are of the female, last one is the male and his eye. These pictures are from when I first obtained them, but nothing has changed in the way they look at this point in time.


----------

